# Just a little tease



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Going to take the GOAT tomorrow to get this put in for Monday. Have to drive to Lincoln from Omaha so I'm droppping it off Saturday so he'll have it Monday morning to start working on it. I asked him to do a DYNO run before the install to see what it gives me with the cam installed and tuned. I'm hoping for a good power increase since all of my add-ons are un-tuned at the moment.

I got the TSP Torquer V.2 112 LSA with dual springs, titanium retainers, cromolly pushrod and new seals. I'll surely post the results when done.


----------

